

LHC Shut Down Again - sev
http://news.discovery.com/space/the-lhc-to-shut-down-again.html

======
acj
From the article:

UPDATE (March 10, 12:45am PST): With thanks to Prof. Jon Butterworth, member
of the ATLAS collaboration at the LHC, I've been informed that the plan to
shut down the LHC for an extended period of time was actually announced in
early February by Dr. Steve Myers after the LHC Performance Workshop, in
Chamonix, France. So rather than this being a sudden development, it is part
of a planned shutdown.

------
zephyrfalcon
We'll never get a black hole this way... :-}

